# Newly Credentialed CPC-S



## LizM01 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am a newly credentialed CPC-A, and am half way through an online course for Medical Office Assistant.  I am now looking for an office position in or near Berkshire County, MA/ Albany, N.Y. area.

I have years of general administrative/office experience and am knowledgeable in Microsoft Word, Excel and Power Point and am Bilingual (English/Spanish).

Information regarding any position within the medical community would be greatly appreciated.

Please email any information to me at lmelendez01237@yahoo.com

Thanks all.
Liz


----------

